

Ask HN: How do I validate my idea with US businesses while living overseas? - withinthreshold

I currently work at a multi-national entity overseas, and I see them using an internally-developed tool which could be used by bigger businesses in the US. Now how can I validate my idea?
======
Cardeck1
Is it your idea?You just said you "see them using..." Anyway, to validate an
idea for the US Market, you need an MVP and a promising team if you want to go
for Y Combinator. Yet, a team full of internationals would have a low chance
of getting in.

------
peteryan4721
Kickstarter if it's a physical product, Google Adwords/Facebook Ads geared
towards US geo, Appsfunder if it's an app, and getting the phone to speaking
with potential customers.

